# New York City - Greenwich Village Photo Tour



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

I was lucky enough to be able to go on this wonderful photo tour on the 1st of January this year. I'd attended the ball drop event in Times Square the night before, so I seriously considered not going on this early morning tour, but it was well worth it!

The tour guide, Lora, was very helpful. Anyone can take the tour, with or without a camera. It doesn't matter what kind of camera you have or even if you know how to use it, because Lora will show you what you need to know. At the start of the tour, Lora gave a short lesson on photography basics as well as the principles of good design. She told us we were welcome to break the rules, as long as we were doing it on purpose! Then we started walking to places of interest in Greenwich Village. Lora told us about each area and then gave us 10 to 15 minutes to take photos. She also pointed out possible subjects that might make for interesting photos. We were encouraged to show our photos to her and to each other and to copy shots that we liked. It was a very creative morning and I'm very pleased with my results. It made for a refreshing change from the quick tourist photos I'd been taking during my vacation.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures, but I'm still not happy with you.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Gorgeous pictures, but I'm still not happy with you.


Did you see the other thread? I know, I'm a terrible person, I should've hunted you down and forced you to take me to a nice place for cake and coffee. But! Never fear! I will absolutely make sure to return to New York some time in the near-ish future, because I loved it so much. It really was a perfect vacation. Unfortunately, a month isn't nearly enough time to see everything.

When I came back, I bought one of my favourite food magazines and there was an article about must-see restaurants in Manhattan. I was so happy to see that I'd been to nearly every place on the list, except the stupidly expensive ones. But I have to go back so I can explore the city further, definitely!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yes, i saw the other thread.  and WHEN you were at Wicked, you were less than 10 blocks from my work, so.....  i'm still pouting....


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Aaaaw! Here's a puppy from FAO Schwarz to say sorry.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Love the early '50s Studebaker "taxicab."  Does that thing still run?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Love the early '50s Studebaker "taxicab." Does that thing still run?


 They call it the Taco Taxi and they say it still runs, but I didn't see it with my own eyes.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I think they use it for deliveries.  It has to run, since it cannot sit where it is all the time, we have this interesting thing in NYC called "alternate side of the street parking."


----------

